# Short & Long term disability insurance?



## SSTRT (Jul 23, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody had any recommendations for any local agents or if there were any companies that are specifically tailored to law enforcement for short and long term disability insurances? I had both insurances at my old job but my town doesn't offer either currently and I'd still like to carry them just in case. Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------

